# Methyl Ripped, fat burner



## dstack (Mar 20, 2006)

Has anyone tried this new fat burner, Methyl Ripped?  The company, Nxcare, claims that it provides rapid anti-catabolic fat loss, something that I would love to find to be true in one of these suppliments! I don't like the fact that it has soy bean oil. 

Anyone know if this is a waist of money or a good investment?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Mar 20, 2006)

sounds like a waist, just like most of their products


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Mar 20, 2006)

Gaspari is coming out with the "Thermogenic Thyrotabs" pretty soon. Wait for them. I acquired some samples from the Arnold this year and will let you know how they are.

Here's a little info:
 Serving Size: 1 Scored Tab
Servings Per Container: 90

Amount Per Serving:

3,3P-diiodo-4-(4-hydroxyphenoxy)-L-phenylalanine; 50mcg


Directions: As a dietary supplement, take 1 tablet 1-3 times per day. Do not exceed 3 tablets in a 24 hour period and do not take for more than 6 weeks continuously without a 4 week break.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2006)

coppilot said:
			
		

> 3,3P-diiodo-4-(4-hydroxyphenoxy)-L-phenylalanine; 50mcg



what is that?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's a little bit that I found:
*L-Phenylalanine* is an essential amino acid, which, because it can cross the blood-brain barrier, can have a direct effect on brain chemistry such as elevate mood, decrease pain, improve memory, and aid in learning.

*(4-hydroxyphenoxy)* Ptopionic Acid (Whatever that is)

*3,3P-diiodo* No Clue


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 21, 2006)

*topolo,*

What is this compound, *3,3P-diiodo*? Help us out man.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 21, 2006)

why does it need dimethyl caffeine and esterified EGCG?


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 22, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> why does it need dimethyl caffeine and esterified EGCG?


Caffeine has 3 methyl groups to begin with, so they removed one.  Why did they do so?  Well, I'd have to see the structure to be able to give you an answer.  You have to esterfy Catechins, because the are not water soluble with the all OH groups attached to their rings.  Epigallocatechin gallate (EGCG) is the most powerful antioxidant of the 4 main catechins.


----------



## topolo (Mar 22, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> What is this compound, *3,3P-diiodo*? Help us out man.



It is cocoa, processed with alkali.


----------

